# Oubli du mot de passe de Time capsule



## Ratoge (15 Août 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je suis une nouvelle inscrite sur le site. 
J'ai oublié mon mot de passe de mon time capsule. Si j'ai bien compris, il faut que je le réinitialise. Étant donné qu'il me sert également de disque dur avec tous mes fichiers perso, est-ce que je ne risque pas de les perdre en faisant une reinitialisation ?
Vous remerciant par avance 
Geneviève


----------



## edd72 (15 Août 2013)

Ben si.

Le mot de passe n'est-il pas dans le trousseau de ton Mac?


----------



## chafpa (16 Août 2013)

C'est quand même bête de perdre ses clefs :rose:

OK, je sors


----------



## r e m y (16 Août 2013)

cherche dans le Trousseau d'accès (dans le dossier Utilitaires)


----------

